# First Time Surf Fishing - Myrtle (tips?)



## InDashMP3

Greetings,

My family will be visiting Myrtle beach Aug 6-11 and I would like to take my son surf fishing. We are going to be staying south of Myrtle Beach State Park (near 2nd street), and looking for some tips to catch something. Because this is a first for us, I'm not necessarily targeting anything specific. We just want to catch something bigger than the bluegill and catfish we have been catching in the lakes/rivers where we live! I think we are going to try both the fish finder rig and a top/bottom rig. What I don't know is where to go, when to go, what "hooks" to use on the above rigs. From what I've read, we will get fresh shrimp, bloodworms, and dig for some sand fleas (son likes digging for those anyway). Any suggestions?


----------



## SmoothLures

A fishfinder rig with some cut bait will hook into who knows what. Use very heavy mono or just a 6" piece of single strand wire on the rig. Some 3/0 or 4/0 Owner Mutu Light circle hooks are what I'd use if you know how to use circle hooks. Vacation isn't the best time to learn, so if not then get some 3/0 or so kahle hooks. Then go light on your 2 hook bottom rigs with #2-4 long shank bronze J hooks and have fun.

Also I wouldn't bother with bloodworms this time of year. Fresh shrimp, sand fleas, and cut clams is all you need to catch dinner or to catch bait for the fishfinder rig.


----------



## InDashMP3

SmoothLures - Thanks so much for the info! I really appreciate your advise!! I am very new to this, and when browsing around Gander Mtn today, I was SOOOO confused with the hook selection. I have no idea WHY I would use I hook, let alone HOW to use them! LOL I've got a lot to learn! I think I'll to with some #4 long shank Eagle Claw snells...does that sound good?


----------



## SmoothLures

InDashMP3 said:


> SmoothLures - Thanks so much for the info! I really appreciate your advise!! I am very new to this, and when browsing around Gander Mtn today, I was SOOOO confused with the hook selection. I have no idea WHY I would use I hook, let alone HOW to use them! LOL I've got a lot to learn! I think I'll to with some #4 long shank Eagle Claw snells...does that sound good?


That's what a ton of people down here use. Go for it.


----------



## Salt in My Veins

Seriously, keep a close eye on your rig, especially if you use cut bait. About every other time I fish, something big (usually a shark or a sting ray) grabs my bait and starts dragging my stuff into the briny deep. Smooth can attest to that because the last two times we fished, he has helped me grope around in the suds for my gear.

If you can, put a 3 oz. pyramid on the end of your line and tie the snelled hooks above the sinker at around 18 and 30-36 inches. Good luck!


----------



## MBsandflea

Just a side note.....A properly set drag will keep your rods high and dry.


----------



## SmoothLures

Salt in My Veins said:


> Seriously, keep a close eye on your rig, especially if you use cut bait. About every other time I fish, something big (usually a shark or a sting ray) grabs my bait and starts dragging my stuff into the briny deep. Smooth can attest to that because the last two times we fished, he has helped me grope around in the suds for my gear.
> 
> If you can, put a 3 oz. pyramid on the end of your line and tie the snelled hooks above the sinker at around 18 and 30-36 inches. Good luck!


 You got that right!


----------



## Flytyingguy1

Also you are going to want to get out early! The beaches get real crowded during the day & makes things impossible to fish!


----------



## The Skink

Its the dog says. i would recommend fishing early in the morning.


----------



## kevlar

We are heading down today, can't wait to see the sun rise with rod in hand.


----------



## jerseysalt

*MB fishing*

this was post on a board that i saved good read.. http://www.examiner.com/fishing-in-...tion-to-fishing-saltwater-around-myrtle-beach JS


----------



## scotrina

Make sure to use a sealed reel or one you plan to throw away after you are done.  Surf fishing is a blast but can get old quick if they aren't biting... Find a store that sells frozen squid, not the salted strips, they stay on your hook and get results... You can cut a small squid into 3-4 pieces for maximum usage...


----------



## rickyble

walmart sells the frozen squid. works good.


----------



## wdbrand

*Surprised*

nobody advised hitting the first tackle and bait shop you come to and ask them what they would reccommend. Also they'll have any rigs you will need pre-tied. Plus bait.


----------



## Stingray19

If i were you, I would go to walmart and buy a $20 cast net. Catch ur finger mullet in the surf,and use them as cut bait. We always catch fish on this cut bait. When we are there at the end of august every year, there are so many mullet, we catch 100x more than we need. One cast could get you 50 mullet.


----------



## DEsurfishermn15

I will be down as well next week to Surf Fish for first time in Myrtle. Do a ton of Surf Casting from the DE beaches so looking forward to what Myrtle has to offer. Are there regulated times you can fish from the beach?


----------



## dudeondacouch

I doubt it, but it will probably be crowded as all hell during the day.

I think it's also technically illegal to target sharks there.


----------



## tbell

Were headed down sunday the 20th,daughter wants to fish so we will try the surf fishing and maybe pier fishing .


----------

